# Ford 6610S Steering Column Oil Leak



## zk108 (May 22, 2013)

I found oil leak from a steering column. Leak rate is about 200 ml per 8 hr operate.

Can you give me an advice what parts shall be inspected and/or replaced?

<a href="http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/op_tmt/media/20150414_074007_zps6b18tw7o.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b554/op_tmt/20150414_074007_zps6b18tw7o.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150414_074007_zps6b18tw7o.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/op_tmt/media/20150414_074015_zpsz58pfuqh.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b554/op_tmt/20150414_074015_zpsz58pfuqh.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150414_074015_zpsz58pfuqh.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/op_tmt/media/20150414_074202_zpsx9zuxtll.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b554/op_tmt/20150414_074202_zpsx9zuxtll.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150414_074202_zpsx9zuxtll.jpg"/></a>


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy zk108,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

First thing you need to do is clean the oil and dirt from the steering motor and surrounding area. This will hopefully allow you to see where the fluid is leaking.

There are two different type steering motors on a 6610S (Danfoss or TRW). See attached diagrams. Can you tell us which type you have and where it is leaking?


----------



## zk108 (May 22, 2013)

Hello. 

Is a motor in a casing with red marked?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The steering motor is shown in the third picture of your original post. It is the unit at the base of the steering column with the hydraulic lines attached to it (for the power steering).


----------



## zk108 (May 22, 2013)

After clean our hydraulic oil, we found leaking from steering motor.

The steering motor is TRW.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Although you don't mention exactly where the leakage is coming from, I assume that your leak is from the top of the steering motor, around the steering shaft. See attached parts diagram. I would be prepared to replace item #1A, #3, #4, and #6. You can get the part numbers for these items from the diagram. 

You will probably have to pull the top cover (item #5) to access the seals, but I wouldn't go any deeper than that, unless the leak is further down.

Good Luck.


----------



## zk108 (May 22, 2013)

<a href="http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/op_tmt/media/1429841492456_zpspsps1hpt.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b554/op_tmt/1429841492456_zpspsps1hpt.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1429841492456_zpspsps1hpt.jpg"/></a>



As per your advice. 

Let we try to replace a spare part then we will return with result again.

Thank you again for your advice.


----------

